# Ok I need a little advice. Which bulb?



## Sinisterhand (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anybody have a web site where I can compare light spectrum and lumen output of diffrent brands of bulbs? I am looking for a full spectrum 400watt bulb.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

I wass looking for link here on MP  try  looking in the Light section...I think  Mutt has a brake down..of what ya looking for...i just get server busy  sorry..also look at bottom of page..other simular questions  Take care anmd be safe


----------



## BBFan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sinisterhand said:
			
		

> Does anybody have a web site where I can compare light spectrum and lumen output of diffrent brands of bulbs? I am looking for a full spectrum 400watt bulb.


 
You'll probably have to look at the individual manufacturers sites to get the information and do a comparison yourself. Lumen output won't vary that much, but there are some newer bulbs out there in both mh and hps that offer a wider spectrum if you're looking for one bulb that will do it all.

Then you have to decide who to believe. The important information is in the light spectrum and the bulbs output in terms of nanometers (nm). Attached is a chart that may help.  Hope this helps- good luck


----------

